# Miscota



## Nonnie

Has anyone ever ordered from them?

They are still selling a product that has been discontinued in the UK, and i really need it, but ive never heard of them before.


----------



## lullabydream

I get the news letter, signed up simply because they came up in a google search engine! They seem to have a vast amount of stock, unfortunately not all items have a good description, which if you have looked at the site you have probably realised.

However, what's really really put me off was the really bad reviews online about them. I usually take some reviews with a pinch of salt but with people paying, no items ever received and no reply or anything from miscota it did put me off. Now saying all this, it must have been approximately 6 months ago I looked, and 6 months ago the reviews were recent. If they hadn't been I might have ordered some goodies!

Things may have changed, and there was some incredible deals to have, an amazing amount of choice too. I am hoping someone speaks up and tells you its absolutely fantastic now!


----------



## Nonnie

Yeah, they have some interesting products too ( i love new things - especially cat toys ) but ive found the same with the reviews.

I know i can claim with Paypal if it goes tits up, but its such a time consuming hassle.


----------



## lullabydream

The only other website that I can recommend, that you most probably use is zoofast. I only order dog food from though as in the larger sized bags 12kg bags upwards.

I pay the small fee of 50p for better packaging, and I do wonder what packaging would be like if I didn't! Basically its a recycled old box!

Its pot luck if you can get certain foods when you want them, but then certain foods are sooo cheap I kind of think its expected. They do give estimated dates of delivery.

Delivery always has taken a week, never longer so does not bother me.

If the information is completely useless, apologises it may help someone else.


----------



## Nonnie

I've actually just placed my first ever order with them (two bags of cat litter for what id usually pay for one!!) but sadly, they dont sell the food i want (well they do, but its out of stock) and their toy and treat ranges are a bit crap and cheapy.

I think i'll risk Miscota, and pray Paypal back me up if they dont follow through.


----------



## silvi

As their main business seems to have originated in Spain (and knowing how hit and miss deliveries across Spain can be even before they get to the UK and relying on delivery companies here), I had a look at a few reviews and they did seem to have a poor reputation.
But then, just for the hell of it, I put another few companies in the search on the same review sites (Debenhams, M&S, Next, Boots, etc) and they all had poor reviews, often from the same people as well....

So I hope your order turns up okay Nonnie and gives Miscota a better rep....finger crossed


----------



## John12LD

I would like to share my experience with Miscota!

I have been buying from this company since 2 years and I am more than satisfied, this because I have always found it really competitive in terms of prices in comparison with its major competitors, especially in UK.

Sometimes shipping times have not been respected but it is also clear that it was not Miscota's fault but a fault of the shipping company, too slow and disorganized to deliver on time.

Moreover, the vastity of array they offer is something I have not been able to find anywhere else and for these reasons I will definitely continue to buy from this shop!

PS: Often they also offer really convenient discount coupons.


----------



## Robert H

MISCOTA - I would urge caution if thinking of dealing with Miscota. I have ordered from them a couple of times previously - to be fair without problem, except for one query with one of the orders. That time it was easy to contact them via the number on their website. This all seems to have changed recently however. After experiencing considerable delay to the delivery of a recent order I decided to contact Miscota. Despite their website making bold claims about a team of Customer Service bods waiting to help, and assertions that they could be easily contacted via email or phone, this turned out not to be the case. Selecting "Contact us" presented me with 3 automated options - none of which dealt with my query and in fact made it impossible to contact a human being whether by email or phone. In my experience companies that start making it impossible to contact Customer Services unless your query fits one of 2 or 3 very specific options are on a highway to nowhere and usually service goes down the tubes. In the event my order was delivered days late and only because a friend chased the delivery driver in another vehicle. Had it not been delivered at all there was no option for contacting Miscota. I shall not buy from them again.


----------



## mazz53

I regret ordering from Misota, I wish there were more reviews on the company. 
I have never received the order I placed, and I am not getting any response from the so called large customer services team.
I feel cheated, and that I have to write off the money I spent.
If anyone reading this, is thinking of ordering through Miscota, my advice is to not order from them.


----------



## Snowie

Miscota not refunding money on unsupplied items.

Miscota sent an email that they were unable to supply 3 items on my order and promised a refund within 7 working days. It is now a month and I have received no refund plus I have now sent around 8 emails repeatedly asking about the refund and have received no response from them. So much for the 'we will respond within 24 hours' promise. There is no contact phone number to ring either which should be a red flag in any case.

We will never buy from them again and would recommend that others look elsewhere for their pet purchases. I am going to post this feedback everywhere that I can so that others are warned.


----------



## mazz53

_ I _ finally did receive my order, after one of their team sent me the correct tracking number, (after emailing lots and lots)I tracked it down and collected it, it eventually went to my post office.
I realised that since some of their products have to go via Barcelona it can take much much longer without adequate explanation from their side. 
And since I did order all the way from South Africa, this complicated issues.
I will only order locally from now on, to save myself much frustration.


----------



## CS91

Mazz53 please tell me how you managed to track your order to your post office? I ordered from South Africa as well and my order has not arrived yet. I have a tracking number for the shipment company but it says that my order has arrived in the country of destination (on 12 June) and has not been updated since. I can't get any information from anyone.



mazz53 said:


> _ I _ finally did receive my order, after one of their team sent me the correct tracking number, (after emailing lots and lots)I tracked it down and collected it, it eventually went to my post office.
> I realised that since some of their products have to go via Barcelona it can take much much longer without adequate explanation from their side.
> And since I did order all the way from South Africa, this complicated issues.
> I will only order locally from now on, to save myself much frustration.


----------



## mazz53

your story sounds very familiar, It was such a long ordeal, I emailed miscota, over and over pleading for help, until they were able to give me the SA tracking number, because the tracking number the shipping company supplied is not trackable from the SA post office or from the foreign exchange office, and as it was explained to me by Miscota that miscota is resposible to track the order(it is impossible to contact their shipping company called 'Spring' because they just kept referring me back to miscota)
My only advice to you is to keep emailing miscota , they will eventually get you the right tracking number. sometimes the foreign parcels sit in the foreign exchange for weeks(as with mine).
the other thing , you could just wait patiently, and it will eventually on one very surprising day arrive at your doorstep, if you arent home the delivery company will deliver your parcel to your nearest SA post office and they will send you a slip in the mail.

p.s after I went to fetch my parcel, I found a SA post office collection slip in my mail....

I wish luck and a mountain of patience ...
I hope you eventually get your order
hang in there, and keep emailing miscota for assistance


----------



## Cleo_Xena

CS91 said:


> Mazz53 please tell me how you managed to track your order to your post office? I ordered from South Africa as well and my order has not arrived yet. I have a tracking number for the shipment company but it says that my order has arrived in the country of destination (on 12 June) and has not been updated since. I can't get any information from anyone.


Hey - another South African fool here that ordered from Miscota. Just wanted to find out if you eventually received your order CS91? My order arrived in SA on the 16th August 2017 and I still have not received it. Emailed numerous times to no avail. Does nagging help to get a local tracking number?

Thank you!


----------



## PaulaAtun

Scam Company... I ordered £73 of food that never arrived. They don't answer the telephone; I'm Spanish so I tried to contact and submit an official complain but they're a ghost company. Really DON'T BUY there, I wish I had this info before loosing my money and being treated like a fool...


----------



## LinznMilly

Old thread.

:Locktopic


----------

